# I need a Rottweil O/U barrel!



## Eugene (Jan 25, 2008)

I bought a Rottweil 72 ATT 34inch single barrel several years ago in anticipation to shoot clays and upland game when I retired. The gentleman I bought it from assured me that I would be able to purchase an O/U barrel for it whenever I wanted to. Well, I'm retired now, and I can't find a barrel any where. Can anybody tell me where I can purchase one please?

Desperate,
Eugene


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

Even if you found one, and I highly doubt that you will, you would have to have it custom fitted by a smith. Sell the thing and buy something you can use,would be my suggestion


----------

